# Fly Fishing in Akumal



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

We're heading to Akumal for a few days in January. It's not a fishing trip, but I'd sure like to fish.

I'm looking on the internet, and there's some info, but I thought some of you guys might have some good information.

Any suggestion for guides or operators in that area, including those that will make the run south? As we'd only fish one day with a guide, is there shore fishing/DYI fishing right around Akumal?

Many thanks in advance. ​ We're heading to Akumal for a few days in January. It's not a fishing trip, but I'd sure like to fish.

I'm looking on the internet, and there's some info, but I thought some of you guys might have some good information.

Any suggestion for guides or operators in that area, including those that will make the run south? As we'd only fish one day with a guide, is there shore fishing/DYI fishing right around Akumal?

Many thanks in advance.

We're heading to Akumal for a few days in January. It's not a fishing trip, but I'd sure like to fish.

I'm looking on the internet, and there's some info, but I thought some of you guys might have some good information.

Any suggestion for guides or operators in that area, including those that will make the run south? As we'd only fish one day with a guide, is there shore fishing/DYI fishing right around Akumal?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I clearly have a problem with the paste function. 

Sorry about the repeated question.


----------



## willpower71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have wanted to fish that area myself. I bought this book, which covers the Yucatan area. You may want to give it a try.

Fly-Fishing the Yucatan https://www.amazon.com/dp/1493027174?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Head south of there to Ascension Bay...my bucket list. http://diybonefishing.com/mexico/akumal-tulum-ascension-bay/
http://palometaclub.com/
http://www.clubgrandslam.com/


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Outearly, I was in Akumal in early November and fished one day south of Tulum in the same area utilized by the old Boca Paila lodge. I went through Bamby Tours Sian Kaan. My contact was Monique Visser at [email protected] . The phone number is (+521) 984-156 5580.

The day before I fished, a front blew in, making it difficult to cast but, my guide, Pewa, put on a good number of bonefish. I caught 13 bonefish on 15 strikes. I also got to cast to some snook and a permit. The bonefish ran mostly 2-3 lbs but, I managed a couple that were in the 4-5 lb range (see photo). The fish would have been perfect for a 6 weight fly rod but, I was glad I had brought my 8 weight, having to fight the wind.

The boat rate is $475 / USD per 8 hour day. You'll have an English speaking guide and you are provided with water, soft drinks, lunch and snacks and beer. The tip is not included.

The only drawback is that you are about a 30 minute drive from Akumal to the boat. If you have a rental car, it's not a problem. If you don't, Monique can make arrangements for a van to pick you up at your resort in the morning (6:30 am) and drop you off in the evening (about 5:30 pm). The van service runs $130. Fortunate for me, there was another fisherman who was staying at the resort next door so, we were able to split the fare.

Next time I go down, I'll plan on fishing more days. I hope this might help you get lined up.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Many thanks, everyone, for the good information-


----------

